# Phẫu thuật cười hở lợi với công nghệ tiên tiến



## csevenan

Trong cười hở lợi rất nhiều người chọn sai phương pháp điều trị, nhiều người vẫn nghĩ rằng cười hở lợi thì niềng răng sẽ hết nhưng thực tế niềng răng không giải quyết. Hậu quả là có rất nhiều trường hợp chỉ định niềng răng không đúng, sau khi mất nhiều năm trời nhưng kết quả vẫn không cải thiện được.




chữa cười hở lợi là một yếu tố di truyền bẩm sinh hoặc do thói quen xấu từ nhỏ gây ra làm ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến chức năng nhai của hàm và mất đi tính thẩm mỹ. Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân gây nên cười hở lợi, chủ yếu ở 3 nhóm thường gặp như: cười hở lợi do răng, cười hở lợi do hàm và cười hở lợi vừa do hàm vừa do răng. Ở mỗi nhóm đều phải có một phương pháp điều trị riêng thì mới đem lại hiệu quả.
Hiện nay, xử lý những vấn đề trên dường như đã không còn quá khó khăn. Với công nghệ tiên tiến Sandentist phẫu thuật hở lợi nổi tiếng uy tín hàng đầu tại Việt Nam từ lâu khi đã mang lại nụ cười tự tin cho hàng ngàn khách hàng trong và ngoài nước bị cười hở lợi.
Phẫu thuật cười hở lợi là phương pháp hiệu quả nhất thay thế các kỹ thuật chỉnh nha cũ. Đây là một bước tiến mới trong công nghệ khoa học thẩm mỹ trên toàn thế giới và đang rất thịnh hành.


----------

